# Java vs the BEAST attack



## ssanders47 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what TLS revision OpenJDK 6 Build 23 is at?  

There is an exploit whose fix is to run TLSv1.1 and RC4 described here http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/864643.

Thanks


----------

